# What is sabotaging your efforts?



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

What is making it hard for you to lose weight? Are friends and family telling you that you've lost enough when you still need to lose 20 lbs? Are you struggling with getting your workout in? Are you addicted to something that makes it hard to stay under your calorie/point limit?

Share was is or was sabotaging you and how you overcame it if you have. If you see anyone else struggling with a problem you had, tell them how you dealt with it.

I'm struggling with a couple of things:

1. I don't like to eat fake food. I have my morning coffee with milk and honey. It's about 100 calories a cup! I hate the taste of sugar or nutrasweet in my coffee (tastes chemically and burnt.) I NEED my coffee! Anyone have any ideas?

2. I love to eat as a way to relax after the kids are in bed. I need to break this habit. How long did it take you to break the night eating habit and does anyone have any tips?

I'm committed to checking in on this board daily. I previously lost over 60 lbs. on Weight Watchers (great program) and I've fallen off the wagon and gained 30 back. 

Help me as I climb back on :buds:

 RedTartan


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

I have no excuse, but what I struggle with is getting my walking done, I have a treadmill, time, and when I get on there and get started I do fine. 
I know what I should be eating but don't. Hang in there!
Pam


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

Also, I wouldn't worry about the coffee, milk and honey. It is much better to use the real thing than fake. Pam


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

My biggest problem is I like to bake and there are only the two of us now (son moved way far away!).

I've bought some smaller pans but sometimes it's hard to cut a recipe down, like for a pie and such. I'm thinking maybe my banty hen eggs are now a real good thing- they are about half the size of a regular egg.

I'd rather not freeze the extra, pretty soon I'd have a freezer full of baked goods. Dh also needs to learn to cook in smaller batches. 

Cathy


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Hey Macybaby,

You could become really popular with the neighbors if you give your baked goods to them  If you know a young mother I bet she'd be happy with healthy snacks for her kids. I know I found it difficult to find baking time when the kids were very small. Or an elderly person that's alone and doesn't see the point of baking for one.

Spread the pounds - er, wealth!

 RedTartan


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

RT, I have a couple of things too:

The coffee/tea thing. Yep, me too. It's not really so much the honey (sugar in my case) that is the problem.. it's that milk. Try some herbal teas instead. Green tea or honey rooibos (red bush) tea taste great without milk and just a touch of sweetness. I need hot drinks. Sometimes I'll just boil the kettle and have a mug of hot water with some lemon juice added, or perhaps some ACV. Sometimes nothing but a cup of coffee/tea with milk and sugar will do, and in those cases I log them in my count as a snack.

Candy/chocolate. Oy vey. My downfall. If it's in reach I will "snack" on it all day. I try keep it out of the house as much as possible. I still allow myself some every now and then, but will work it into my calorie count. If it has to stay in the house I put it up high where it is out of reach and out of sight and I have to actually make an effort to get to it. LOL.

Exercise... I don't look forward to workouts. I always feel great after a workout, but I DREAD actually doing it. I don't have the time or money to go to a gym, so I work out at home to DVDs. I've increased my collection enough that even on days when I REALLY don't feel like doing a work out I can pop in my 18 minute "Walk Away the Pounds" DVD and do that. Even that 18 minutes is better than nothing. I also have a few DVDs with 15 minute strength training segments. I don't need to do all three 15 minute segments on the DVD, I can do just one. If I break it down like that I can get through it more easily. On days when I'm really inspired I'll pop in my 56 minute 4 mile Walk Away the Pounds DVD that has boosted walking. I *love* the boosted walking  Or I'll do all 3 segments of a strength training DVD. So I overcame the work out problem by just making sure I have something available that I can do whatever my mood.

As for your snacking problem... try brushing your teeth after dinner instead of before bed. That way you won't want to get food in your mouth again after the children are in bed. If you really do still need a snack, keep baby carrots or celery for snacking. Or get a hot air popcorn popper and pop yourself some popcorn, minus the butter and salt. It's great for when you have the munchies 

Good luck, and congrats on getting back on the wagon! I had to do that myself after badly spraining my ankle before Christmas and falling off... I even stopped counting and picked up a few pounds. Now I have about 10 lbs left before I'm at my goal weight. I've joined some of the challenges on Calorie Count and they seem to help keep me inspired.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

A couple of things come to mind about the late night snacking.

1)Brush your teeth after dinner. Many people have said that the feeling/taste of fresh mouth kills the appetite for them. 

2)Perhaps your late night snack could be plain yogurt with berries (blueberries/strawberries works well with this). I touch of honey and vanilla in it. The thing tastes like icecream and is VERY satisfying. Has the added benefit of giving great probiotics and extra calcium


----------



## moontime (Feb 24, 2008)

You might want to try Stevia in your coffee. I love it.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

What's sabotaging my efforts? Or in reality, what's my excuse?

Snow, mud & boredom from being housebound. I've probably gained 7 pounds this winter. 

My get up & go got up & went.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm a night eater and left to my own, I can literally graze my way to bedtime. I have found that I set aside a certain amount of my daily calories for night eating but restrict it to fruit & veggies. Aside from that, I started knitting a few years ago and found that I really can't eat if both hands are busy knitting. I still find that I have to concentrate to a certain degree on my project so I tend to forget about my overwhelming need to graze.


----------



## Ashtina98 (Aug 10, 2007)

My big problem seems to be at night, the whole family is in bed and I enjoy that me time but I always want to snack (last meal at 6:00 and by 9 or 10 I'm ready to eat again). I've decided I need to go to bed and just get up early for my me time, I'm never starving in the morning and a cup or 2 of coffee can last me hours! 

My other probem is finding time to exercise. I joined curves in town (only place to workout in our small town) but hours are limited so I need to find other ways to exercise when I can't get to town during "business hours".


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I was never good at sticking to a diet till now. What changed for me is that I am older and worry about my future health more. My knees had gotten really bad and I could hardly walk so that combined with sitting at my computer to run my online business made my weight go up. I was never one to believe in a low carb diet. I thought it meant no carbs. I was very discouraged about my health and just happened to have a copy of Dr. Atkins book that someone wanted me to sell for them. I read it cover to cover in one night. He made so much sense! Now I understand it.

What I do now, is to have my foods available to eat or snack on. Though I don't ever snack now. Just don't even think about it. Lost the urges for sweets or chips. I can say no to it. Even when others are eating it around me. 

Drink my 8 glasses of water daily.

Exercise......both aerobic and strength training. Makes you feel great!

I cook. I create awesome meals that my husband who does not need to lose weight eats. Just add some extra side dishes to his meal. 

I use http://www.fitday.com to record my goals, my food, my exercise, my stats. I love it. It's free too.

I also belong to a low carb forum and it is very supportive. 

All I know is......it works! 25 lbs. since Christmas Eve for me is awesome! My health has improved so much that I am helping my husband with wood work and with barn chores. Doing things I couldn't do last summer and fall. People are noticing too. I'd never be tempted to go off it. It's a way of life for me from now on.........plus I get to drink my coffee with heavy cream in it!

katlupe


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

wr said:


> I'm a night eater and left to my own, I can literally graze my way to bedtime. I have found that I set aside a certain amount of my daily calories for night eating but restrict it to fruit & veggies. Aside from that, I started knitting a few years ago and found that I really can't eat if both hands are busy knitting. I still find that I have to concentrate to a certain degree on my project so I tend to forget about my overwhelming need to graze.


Keeping my hands busy in the evening has also helped me control nightime eating. I have a birthday coming up and want to get a good bright worklight that I can use in the evenings. For a long time now, I haven't been doing anything at night except watching TV (and snacking) because I can't see well enough. This just happens to coincide with my weight gain! DUH!


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Good idea to keep your hands busy. I spin and crochet so I guess I'll pull that out again. Thanks for the water reminder too. I'm going to get some now.

 RedTartan


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

Keeping up with my walking cardio excersise. There are days when I have to go out and just dont want to take the time to stop and excersise...The food plan is working pretty good. Its like when I quit smoking. I just have to let the urges for fat food pass. They DO...The less you have them, the less you want. I am also using slim quick pills once a day and that helpd the cravings....


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I started dieting about three weeks ago, so this is my first "time of the month" while on my diet.

I'm crabby and grumpy and I want to EAT~!!!! And all the leftover V-day candy is on sale too. Guess I'd better stay out of the stores for a few days. It's a good thing DH is on this diet with me, or I might strangle him if he ate something "yummy" in front of me.

Cathy


----------



## lilmizlayla (Aug 28, 2008)

i found the same thing..i want to eat after the kids go to bed. SO..make sure what you eat is healthy. high in fiber foods will keep you full..beans..lots of beans..oatmeal..you wont find yourself grazing all night. ( like me)


----------



## simplegirl (Feb 19, 2006)

Sweets are my downfall. And I am not very tall so with the WW plan, I only get 18 points a day. Believe me- that is NOT much! Exercise is the only thing keeping my in line right now. 

I have been reading a lot about eating a plant-based diet only, no animal products of any kind. Sounds very promising in both losing weight and being MUCH more healthy. I am going to start cutting back the animal products right away.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Jan 9, 2009)

Well my problems are pretty easy to identify.

I was pretty lean (male, 5'10", ~150-155 lbs) primarily because I was a competitive cyclist. About 3 years ago I moved to an area where there are few races and in general the riding sucks. Now I weigh ~175 lbs because I only ride 5-7 hours a week for health reasons rather than 12-20 hours a week with a good bit of high intensity to get really fit.

On top of that I now drink more than I ever have which just compounds the problem because it adds calories and lowers inhibitions to prevent after dinner snacking.

I'm still not fat enough for it to be a health concern and I exercise regularly, so it hards to find the motivation to lose weight and get back down to where I was.

The solution is fairly simple, I need to move


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

i like food, i'm too lazy to cook, i struggle to get out of bed in the am's to exercise, and i'm just not motivated to exercise by evening.  that's it in a nutshell. but this fat has GOTTA GO!!


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

I have found now, that lazy begets lazy and energy begets energy. The more I excersise the better I feel...I still eat most of my favorite foods just less of them. When I pull a smaller pair of pants off the closet shelf and can get into them....the feeling is my reward and maybe one day soon, the mirror will not be my hated foe.....


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Cheetoes.


----------



## bluhollow-lady (Oct 26, 2008)

What was sabotaging me is sweets, and being hungry most of the day. And I love to eat when watching TV. And craving snacks in the evening was a big challenge because my snacks were not healthy. 
Different story now. It took me over 2 years of struggling to get on the right track, after I found out I had serious stomach problems and celiac disease. (allergic to wheat and any flour with gluten,, plus any foods with gluten. Also allergic to milk and all dairy. I can do yogurt. 
I was encouraged to start a healthy diet with more fruits and veggies. I never was a big meat eater, I go for chicken, turkey or fish. 
I have learned to cook healthier. and have found out that I do much better when I eat a light breakfast. 
Now my biggest problems are I want a nice hot drink often during the day and in the evening. My hot drinks are tea or coffee which I need to sweeten. Don't like them otherwise. 
I have found out too, that many times when I am hungry I can drink a big healthy drink, water or pure fruit juices and it stops the hungries  I have also learned to make fruit smoothies, which I don't sweeten and I love them.:clap: I use fruit or berries. and rice drink from the health food store. I look for healthier snacks. (no hydrogenated oils, or artificial sweeteners, etc) I do treat myself to dark chocolate sometimes. 
So this is the first winter I have not gained weight in many years. I exercise and continue to eat healthier and less. I have a treadmill, and do stretches and exercises. A little weight lifting. Love walking outside, but am limited to how much I can walk. (knee problems)
I am down to 169. I was aprox . 186 when I really started on my journey to a healthier me. I feel so much better these days and fit into some of my old favorite clothes now. :sing: And oh yes,,I love to watch BIGGEST LOSER. :happy:


----------

